# I need to consult a hoarding counselor...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I reposted my craigslist ad last night and got a call 10 minutes afterwards from a guy in town. Said he had about 100 lbs of elk and venison. So of course I'm like EF YEAH. So he said he would call me wednesday but he called me today and I went and picked it up. 

Such a nice old guy. Filled both the coolers I brought. Thankfully they were wheelie coolers :biggrin:. He gave me venison, elk, and a little Sika and Axis. :happy:

Axis
Axis Deer (Cervus axis)
Sika
Sika Deer (Cervus nippon)

I might be in trouble because my freezer is now STUFFED. Drew warned me that if I pack it too tight it won't circulate properly and stuff with defrost. That makes sense but I'm willing to take that chance. If it does defrost, I have a friend in the east bay that will take some. 

Well this is the freezer before.


















The Score

































The freezer now











I think I see a little room left! I can get more meat! ..............:banplease:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, I am so jealous :happy: actually happy for you. I have to place an ad soon see if I can get something.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> Oh, I am so jealous :happy: actually happy for you. I have to place an ad soon see if I can get something.


I wish more of ya'll lived near me. I am going to cry my eyes out the day I have to turn some down


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I think you need help!

There's some pretty weird things on those hoarder shows on TV. You could go on as a frozen meat hoarder and everyone watching could say you were crazy!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I wish more of ya'll lived near me. I am going to cry my eyes out the day I have to turn some down


I almost-- almost-- shed a little tear that I was all the way on the opposite coast from you.

Seriously, my freezer is having hunger pains...:frown:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yes I think you need help!
> 
> There's some pretty weird things on those hoarder shows on TV. You could go on as a frozen meat hoarder and everyone watching could say you were crazy!


They might say I'm crazy, but at least I'm not the only one! :biggrin:



NewYorkDogue said:


> I almost-- almost-- shed a little tear that I was all the way on the opposite coast from you.
> 
> Seriously, my freezer is having hunger pains...:frown:



Aww if I could I would happily feed your freezer. There are only 2 feeders I know of near me but neither is really NEAR me. One in the east bay about an hour away, and Werecatrising and shes like 3 hours.

I should start emailing raw feeders on craigslist and make some friends :happy:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

<------ so jealous


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> <------ so jealous


Are you still looking to move? I know of a room for rent :biggrin:


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

This reminds me, I need to start posting CL ads again..

I am soooo jealous!!! :'<


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

dang i'm jealous, ours is getting low!

:thumb:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Ummm....I hate to tell you this.....BUT a hoarder would NEVER be that organized! :heh:

Holy major score! I'm officially extremely jealous!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Ummm....I hate to tell you this.....BUT a hoarder would NEVER be that organized! :heh:
> 
> Holy major score! I'm officially extremely jealous!


LOL I don't know how high your standards for organization are but that is NOT organized. It doesn't count that I can close my eyes and pull out red meat every time! :tongue1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i also learned on the Hoarders show there are two types of hoarders - organized and disorganized. One lady had her house totally full of crap but it was all in tubs and pretty much indexed. Only she couldn't walk anywhere.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> i also learned on the Hoarders show there are two types of hoarders - organized and disorganized. One lady had her house totally full of crap but it was all in tubs and pretty much indexed. Only she couldn't walk anywhere.


If hoarders were to come here...They would probably laugh at me and then have a sit down with Drews parents to talk about their hoarding! LOL This house is FULL of piles of crap that they haven't touched for years.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> LOL I don't know how high your standards for organization are but that is NOT organized. It doesn't count that I can close my eyes and pull out red meat every time! :tongue1:


Haha....lets just put it this way....I have a regular fridge/freezer.....and it looks like a hot mess. I just bag and toss, and once the door can close I consider it organized......


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Haha....lets just put it this way....I have a regular fridge/freezer.....and it looks like a hot mess. I just bag and toss, and once the door can close I consider it organized......


Thats pretty much how this was. Its like tetris! 

Is it normal to wear a helmet when you open your freezer? :becky:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Thats pretty much how this was. Its like tetris!
> 
> Is it normal to wear a helmet when you open your freezer? :becky:


 Now there is where I luck out ( freezer on the bottom )

I soooo want a stand up freezer though. I think it would give me more inspiration to label and stack properly........but yeah...I would need a helmet then too


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am so jealous, what did you post and under what section? I just posted under the wanted that I was in search of meat (added about my newborn baby to try to get people to actually give up there unwanted meat lol) I just have been unlucky, I hope my luck will change soon


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> I am so jealous, what did you post and under what section? I just posted under the wanted that I was in search of meat (added about my newborn baby to try to get people to actually give up there unwanted meat lol) I just have been unlucky, I hope my luck will change soon


I post in Farm and Garden. I NEVER go to "item wanted" so I figure no one goes there. 

My post just says 

I am interested in any old meat! Last years hunt? Old freezer burnt meat? fresh unwanted scraps?

Did you slaughter an animal and have no place for the unwanted stuff?

Game meat (Duck, Goose, Elk, Deer, Pig, Turkey)

Store meat

Pig
Cow
Fish
Chicken
Turkey
Goat
Sheep
Duck?


Any part of the animal.

Any kind of raw meat or raw fish is wonderful. Game new or old is wonderful also.
We will also take fat scraps organs and bone!

Whole carcasses are awesome!

Willing to pick up within a reasonable distance. Will take ANY quantity.
We can pick up at your convienience 

Free is preferable but will negotiate low price for quality meat.

If you would like to help a girl out, please text or call 707-8888888.

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Now there is where I luck out ( freezer on the bottom )
> 
> I soooo want a stand up freezer though. I think it would give me more inspiration to label and stack properly........but yeah...I would need a helmet then too


What are you waiting for!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

This is not good. Not good at all. Between you and kathylcsw the bloody trail will lead to one place - one common denominator - the Raw Feeding forum. Not only does raw feeding cause blood lust, bacteria to spread and is known to be dangerous. It is now proven to cause otherwise normal individuals to pick up road kill under the cover of darkness, hide from their neighboring officers of the law and have private meetings with unknown individuals in the endless pursuit of free meat. The word will spread via the news, vet schools, ER rooms and psych clinics throughout the land. Pictures will be published. Commentators will commentate. The government will regulate. Be fearful. Be very fearful my fellow raw feeders. The end may be near.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh Lord, I'm glad my hubby doesn't look in our freezer. If he heard that it wouldn't circulate well if it was too full he'd start fussing because as soon as I get an empty space I'm itchin' to fill it. I just ain't happy if the freezer ain't full.... :biggrin:
Excellent score!!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I just stole your post and used it in farm and garden, I have 2 craigslists to post on so I had to change my 2nd posting but hopefully I will finally get a bite, I really need meat!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> I just stole your post and used it in farm and garden, I have 2 craigslists to post on so I had to change my 2nd posting but hopefully I will finally get a bite, I really need meat!


Good luck! I have seen a lot of people are here "steal" my post. They don't even reformat it. LOL

I don't really care, I am just glad they feed raw!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so jealous. 

1- of your freezer. lol
2- My freezer only holds 60ish lbs and is about empty again.
3- My CL posts always get flagged and deleted! Apparently its not "normal" enough to ask for unwanted meats, freezer burnt meats, scrap ect. But its fine to sell yourself on CL!

What a score! WTG!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy! Im so jealous! It already looks packed before your score, I dont know how you fit all that in there! Lucky dogs!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I'm SUPER jealous....but also have to say........HAHAHAHA, do I still see chicken livers from when you got them so cheap and filled the door with them?!?LOL :rofl:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I'm SUPER jealous....but also have to say........HAHAHAHA, do I still see chicken livers from when you got them so cheap and filled the door with them?!?LOL :rofl:


Yes mam! I have a few left  I had to take some out to fit the venison.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> What are you waiting for!


:faint: Gave away a perfectly good chest freezer when I couldn't fit it in the laundry room of the new house :der: ( before I made the switch to raw ) Now I can't seem to talk hubby into getting a new one for some odd reason


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> :faint: Gave away a perfectly good chest freezer when I couldn't fit it in the laundry room of the new house :der: ( before I made the switch to raw ) Now I can't seem to talk hubby into getting a new one for some odd reason


tisk tisk...should have put it in the house!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Um...I hate you?

Seriously, why can't I find such a great score. So jealous. Plus your deer road kill. Psshhht.



*Im joking of course*

Good score. I am just salty because I am running low. Happy for your dogs, they are eating like kings!


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's awesome!! I live in the bay area... I'll be your friend :becky:! Haha. Your freezer looks awesome! I wish I got a stand up instead of my chest freezer. Oh well. I'll have to upgrade at some point! Great score!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome! It's been a while since I've gotten a good score. I should post again. 

I remember when I moved into the apartment two years ago, and there was nowhere to put freezers, and as we acquired them, we sold other furniture to make it fit. I had a chest freezer in the dining room, then sold the table to fit a huuuuuge standup. I had a standup in the living room, literally next to the couch, and another standup in the guest bedroom shoved in a corner. Then we sold the guest bed dresser and nightstand, and got another standup, and another chest. 

When we bought our house, we were thrilled to have a giant cold storage room. It's now dubbed "the freezer room"


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> This is not good. Not good at all. Between you and kathylcsw the bloody trail will lead to one place - one common denominator - the Raw Feeding forum. Not only does raw feeding cause blood lust, bacteria to spread and is known to be dangerous. It is now proven to cause otherwise normal individuals to pick up road kill under the cover of darkness, hide from their neighboring officers of the law and have private meetings with unknown individuals in the endless pursuit of free meat. The word will spread via the news, vet schools, ER rooms and psych clinics throughout the land. Pictures will be published. Commentators will commentate. The government will regulate. Be fearful. Be very fearful my fellow raw feeders. The end may be near.


When I saw the title of the post I knew that someone else understood how I was feeling last week. In a 10 day span of time I purchased 33 lbs of meat from the local university and then the responses to my ads started rolling in. In that same span I got almost 70lbs of free meat from the ads. Everytime I got a call I thought "but I don't have any more room." But then I immediatley thought "I WILL NOT TURN DOWN FREE MEAT!" I had plannned on rotating meat form freezers to fridge if need be just to not have to turn it down. I figuer I never know when I will stop getting offers for free meat so I have to take all I can get. Is that the first step on the road to becoming a hoarder?!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> When I saw the title of the post I knew that someone else understood how I was feeling last week. In a 10 day span of time I purchased 33 lbs of meat from the local university and then the responses to my ads started rolling in. In that same span I got almost 70lbs of free meat from the ads. Everytime I got a call I thought "but I don't have any more room." But then I immediatley thought "I WILL NOT TURN DOWN FREE MEAT!" I had plannned on rotating meat form freezers to fridge if need be just to not have to turn it down. I figuer I never know when I will stop getting offers for free meat so I have to take all I can get. Is that the first step on the road to becoming a hoarder?!


I don't think it counts if you freely admit you have a hoarding problem!! LOL!!
It's when we begin to hide our freezer stuffing addictions that we need to worry!


----------

